# Help Danish oil thinner on soild worktops Help



## hunggaur (22 Sep 2009)

HI guys i have made some kitchen worktops out of solid ash and intend to finish them with danish oil. I know for the best results i need to cut the danish oil 50% for the first few coats to help it penetrate into the wood, 

my questions are

1) should i cut the danish oil with white spirts or turps as i have read you can use both but as it is on a kitchen worktop where food will be placed i want make sure i get the right one.

2) how many coats should i give the top of both cut and uncut danish oil i.e 3 coast 50% cut + 3 coats normal danish oil :roll: 

many thanks for your advice 


kind regards jon :lol:


----------



## Mikey R (23 Sep 2009)

I didnt know danish oil is safe for contact with food - Ive got a bottle of water based worktop oil (!) marked as food safe from Rustins I think, when I was shopping for it there were also oil based finishes marked food safe. 

I'd be interested in reading more about this too.


----------



## hunggaur (23 Sep 2009)

Hi mike since i posted the other day i have been doing a lot of research over this on the internet.

Pure danish oil is ok for use on worktops as it is a mixture of natural tung and linseed oil, but you do have to be careful as some cheaper danish oils have drying agents added which can be toxic/harmful 

i found a site that makes and referbs wooden worktops and they recommend only using danish oil, around 5 to 6 coats with the first couple thinned with 20% white spirits. 

one interesting thing i found is not to sand the worktop with anything finer than 150 to 180 grit (i had done 240, which i then re sanded) as the fine surface & saw dust it produces clogs the pours and prevents the danish oil from being absorbed as well.

hope this helps

regards

jon


----------



## Racers (29 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I did some oak worktops recently wet sanding with danish oil to form a slurry to fill the grain, it works very well, I can't see how the dust (which is made from wood) will stop it danish oil penetrating wood. 

Pete


----------



## hunggaur (29 Sep 2009)

Hi from what i was reading this just the point that you have raised, if the worktop has not been treated at all and you use fine grade sand paper or as you have done wet sand with danish oil it prevents the oil penetrating as deeply as it clogs the open poor, thus not giving as much protection. 

In the end i sanded with 150 grit sealed with thinned danish oil 20% white spirit, 

Sanded 180, again seal with 2 coats of thinned danish oil followed buy another 2 coats pure danish oil each knocked back with oooo wire wool. then a final coat of danish oil when in place

Total 6 coats of danish oil

it has given a great finish and hopefully good penetration into the wood.

hope this helps

jon


----------

